# ......



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.....


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

You do nice work,:thumbsup:

Took me a minute to actually see the cuts,:wave:

Anybody ever told you,you got too much time on your hands,lol:wave:
Rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats some nifty surgery!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

,,,,,


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

If i remember right,i think somebody used to make a flapper lane changer at one time.
They used small solenoids of some sort to control the flap,i don't remember how they were controlling the solenoids though
I remember seeing a bunch of pic's detailing the flapper and linkage quiet a few years back.
Check with Brent Carlson,for some reason i think it was his handiwork
Rick


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------

